# study medicine in Australia



## ahmedg (Apr 17, 2016)

i'm new immigrant in Sydney with working visa as Medical Laboratory Scientist and now I'm planning to study medicine to be a doctor so i want to know if it's available to do this? and which university is better? and how much it will cost to do this? 

thanks for your help


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Doctors/Masters Level - Doctor of Medicine

One quick example:

About $270,000 for the 4 year course for a domestic place. 
https://coursesearch.unimelb.edu.au/grad/1591-doctor-of-medicine


----------



## ahmedg (Apr 17, 2016)

haaa 270,000 it's too much 
no way to get something cheaper


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Follow that link and see what other options are available


----------

